# Ne dumme Frage ums aktuelle WoW Gewinnspiel



## Alux (1. März 2011)

Abend,

tut mir leid das ich wegen so einer lächerlichen Frage einen Thread erstelle aber welche Datenbanken beinhalten die Lil´Deathwing und Mini Diablo dingens fürs Gewinnspiel? Alle oder nur die WoW Datenbank?  Ich schäm mich so richtig für die Frage ...


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. März 2011)

Du meinst, welche Seitenbereiche von buffed.de? Das dürften alle sein.


----------



## Alux (1. März 2011)

ok danke hab schon fast alle und hatte gehofft ich muss nur die WoW Seiten durchsuchen

naja dann mal auf zur Klickorgie^^


----------



## ZAM (1. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> ok danke hab schon fast alle und hatte gehofft ich muss nur die WoW Seiten durchsuchen
> 
> naja dann mal auf zur Klickorgie^^



In den Kommentaren der News zum Gewinnspiel gibts ein paar Tipps ^^


----------



## Kaosu (1. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> ok danke hab schon fast alle und hatte gehofft ich muss nur die WoW Seiten durchsuchen
> 
> naja dann mal auf zur Klickorgie^^



Also im Titel beantwortest du dir doch schon selber welche Seiten du durchsuchen musst. =)
Die Tipps aus den Kommentaren auch mal hier zusammengefasst (von ZAM):

Verstecke:


> 12 x Mybuffed
> 18 x FORUM
> 10 x WoW-Datenbank



Tipp für ein Versteck im Forum:



> Ein Thread ist dabei. buffiges Thema.



Ansonsten sollen die anderen Verstecke im Forum nicht in den Threads sein.

MfG Kaosu


----------

